# Foreign NBA Players



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey everyone!!!
I want to make a list with all the NBA players that you watched playing outside USA. Put the club that he used to play and how he looked that time.

Since I started to watch the European Championships recently, I know only a few, so I will need help here.

Nene Hilario: I watched this guy a lot, just because he used to play in Brazil . His team was Vasco da Gama (used to be the best team here), he wasn't weak but now his physical conditions are huge. He was a fast player, so it was dificult to the big guys guard him.

Manu Ginobili: I watched him playing in Kinder Bologna but not to much (if anyone wants to talk about his game in Europe just post), I saw he playing a lot against Brazil and others countries. His game in the Argentina National Team is very effective. He is a great team player and very focus especially in offense.

If I can remember more players I will post soon. I need some feedback here!


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

I watched Pau Gasol playing in F.C.Barcelona. He was amazing. He started the 2000/01 season as the starting SF, but he was moved to the PF spot after Rony Seikaly was fired. His game keep on improving all the season and extraordinary fast. His first main exhibition was during the Spanish Cup (in February more or less) playing three great games. The arena was full of NBA scouters.

A couple of months later I could see him playing in my hometown. I think he scored something like 20 points, but without a single efford.

Then, by June, the playoffs and the finals of the league. Those three games of the finals, where F.C.Barcelona swept Real Madrid, were one of the most impressive performance of a player here in Spain.

His game here in Spain was more versatil than it is now. His main weapon was attacking the basket from the outside and beating his rivals with his speed. He also used to hit three pointers. By the finals, when Real Madrid was doing an all court defense, he sometimes carried the ball like a PG.

Here you can download one of his plays during those finals. I think it is worthy.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks Genjuro, your post is great!!!



> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> I watched Pau Gasol playing in F.C.Barcelona. He was amazing. He started the 2000/01 season as the starting SF, but he was moved to the PF spot after Rony Seikaly was fired. His game keep on improving all the season and extraordinary fast. His first main exhibition was during the Spanish Cup (in February more or less) playing three great games. The arena was full of NBA scouters.


I remember when everyone started to talk about an young spanish player...He proved that he can be a star!



> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> A couple of months later I could see him playing in my hometown. I think he scored something like 20 points, but without a single efford.


It's nice when we can see a player in person, that tells us much.



> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> Then, by June, the playoffs and the finals of the league. Those three games of the finals, where F.C.Barcelona swept Real Madrid, were one of the most impressive performance of a player here in Spain.
> 
> His game here in Spain was more versatil than it is now. His main weapon was attacking the basket from the outside and beating his rivals with his speed. He also used to hit three pointers. By the finals, when Real Madrid was doing an all court defense, he sometimes carried the ball like a PG.


I think he was more versatil than. I think he shouldn't try to be a center.



> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> Here you can download one of his plays during those finals. I think it is worthy.


The link doesn't work:no: 

Hey, need more help guys!!!


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> The link doesn't work:no:
> 
> Hey, need more help guys!!!


Try going to this web page and look for the name of Pau Gasol at the bottom. The link is there.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> 
> Try going to this web page and look for the name of Pau Gasol at the bottom. The link is there.


It doesn't work either. But thanks anyway!

No more feedback here???


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Very good topic JGKoblenz!!!So here we go:

Jiri Welsh: 1st of all I have to say that I watched this player quite much,I really like his style a lot but never believed that he could be a so high pick.I wish to be wrong but I think that he probably
won't match the great expectations that the Warriors fans have from him.He is a Brend Barry style of player with less athleticism of course,even if he has great speed and leaping ability for a Euro,he is able to play both 1 and 2(In europe he played 3 as well but he can't in the NBA due to his height) because he is a very smart player and has decent ball-handling,shooting and passing skills.
He has also a good and effective fade-away shot from around 6 meters but never had NBA range.But he is a very good penetrator.In europe he was also a very good defender but he has to be a bit stronger in order to guard good NBA players.

Bostjan Nachbar: He was compared to Tony Kukoc once.In fact he has some commons.He has great technique and in a combination with his athletic abilities he is really spectacular!!!He is a tall 3 with good drive and his outside shot gets better every year but he shoots mostly static.He shoots streaky but is able to make consecutive 3s if got hot.He really dribbles and passes like a point guard.Bad rebounder especially for the NBA.He used to be also a poor defender.Needs to get stronger too but I guarantee that even now he is a guy you will love to watch!!!

Nikoloz Tsikitshvilli: I've seen him only once.He has really great technique,agility and mobility for a 7-footer.I saw him in a junior game between Greece and Georgia and he made some very good drives.He really moves like a guard but is also a good rebounder and shot-blocker.In this game he didn't make a huge performance though,the best were Tapoutos for Greece and Paculia for Georgia(both are very "special" talents).

Igor Rakocevic: A really spectacular player for Europe.I've been following him since he was 17.He is among the most spectacular ball-handers in europe.His drive is very effective contrary to his outside shot that is unconsistent.Has good jump shot from medium range but he is able to make air-balls from the 3-point line.He is noway a point guard,he may give some good passes but he definetely plays to score.He also has great speed and leaping ability but he is very thin.He looks a lot like Odded Kattash if you remember him(Knicks pick),a bit taller but with much worse shot.

Raul Lopez: I've watched this player several times and can't figure out what's so exceptional with him.He is a smart and fast point-guard,does some good tricks on offence(protects the ball well while driving),has also a very good shot even from very long range but he doesn't stand a comparison with Tony Parker and of course he isn't the next Stocton.

Did I forgot anybody?????Aaaaa,and sth totally unrelated to the topic and even the forum but I don't know where else to ask:does
anybody know a site where I can find boxscores and full stats from the Olympic games of '92 and '88,or the NBA seasons from the early 90's????Please help,I'd really appreciate it!!!!!!


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Sorry I forgot some major stuff!!!!I watched Welsh playing for Olympia Loubljnanne a couple of times and also for the Chez NT,Lopez for Real and Spanish NT and Nachbar for Pivovarna Lakso and Benneton.I remember also that Nachbar when he played for Lasko he was weak at finishing:he used to perform spectacular plays and lose them,but now he has fixed it completely.Anyway I'll be back soon for more because I can speak for hours for some players(like Peja who played in the team I support,PAOK)...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

@ alister: Great post and very informative!!! Good work!!!

As for the sites:

You can see all the NBA stats from any year in the link on top of this site. Just click in Stats. I will try to find the olympic stuff for you. Any question about this subject, just PM me.

I really would love to hear about Peja playing in PAOK! :yes: 

Anyone else?


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Guys like Nachbar, Welsch and Lopez are solid players but no way they will have the same impact in the NBA as Gasol, Kirilenko and Parker had last year......


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Guys like Nachbar, Welsch and Lopez are solid players but no way they will have the same impact in the NBA as Gasol, Kirilenko and Parker had last year......


I agree, but just because last season the League discovered the young international talent, now it's not news anymore, the impact isn't the same.

But I think that they have the potential to be more than role players!!!:yes:


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanx a lot JGKoblenz!!!!About Peja,I feel that I was very lucky that he played for the team I support and I had the oportunity to watch him closely and admire for several years.PAOK signed Peja from the Red Star when he was only 17(season 94-95).But he couldn't play in the Greek Championship because he hadn't gain the Greek citizenship yet and PAOK had allready 2 foreigners,Zoran Savic and Gerod Mustaf.So he played only in Euroleague.He made his debut in Yad-Elliaou against Macabbi and his 1st shot was an unmarked airball 3 from the corner.However he finished the season with some impressive performances although I don't remember much from that period.But it was next year for him to make the big launch.In the season 95-96 he was finally given the right to play as a Greek in the Greek Championship but he was injured at the begining of the season.Then he made his debut on a road game against Hrakles that was a good team(They had Zdovc and X.McDaniel!!!)
I remember a tall thin guy but with very nice basketball body who really played like a SG despite his 2,04 centimeters(then he gained 2 or 3 cms).He had a very spectacular style thanx to his technique and his great speed and agility(still one of the fastest players of his height).I remember him making 4 or 5 3s in this game and his shooting form was marvellous.He gave you the sence that he can make his shot under any occasions.Of course he wasn't very consistent but in big games he was there,like the Euro Cup final against Taugress.This year he used to play also some PF combining his height and technique and he did it well.I still remember him playing in the paint in some games and performing some nice "tricks".He had also a good sence for offensive rebounds.In the season 96-97 he was the best SF in the league and the inarguable leader of PAOK making a great duo
with Scott Skiles.He used to play 40 minutes every game being a leathal weapon,as his drives and fade-away shots were unstopable by any defender or double team.He had some weakness of course because he didn't pay any attention at all in defence and he played a bit selfishly but his FG% was great,about
60% in 2p and more than 40% for 3p.But in the middle of the season he suffered a very serious injury.He had some other minor
injuries before and many people believed that he is an injury prone and that would cause him not to reach the sky.But Peja disconfirmed them.He recovered sooner than estimated and he lead PAOK to the final of the Greek league where we were defeated by Panathinaikos with Byron Scott guarding him as well as some double or tribble teams.This year he showed some difficulties on finishing drives in traffic,probably because his serious injury inherrited him with some fear and he was protecting
his leg a bit but he was overally improved as he became more versatile,better passer and a TOP clutch player.Personally I never remember him loosing a shot in clutch times and that's why I was very surprised to see him making such a bad shot in the 7th final against Lakers this year.As a conclusion,I'd like to make clear again that it was a great honor for PAOK and the Greek basketball
that Peja played here because he is not only the best European player(if anybody wants to argue about this,just remember that only Peja made it to the Confernce Finals,being the 2nd scorer of his team) he is a great boy and the favorite of all the fans and the medias.Greek basketball will never be the same since Peja left...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Great to know all this stuff. Very informative.



> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> 
> As a conclusion,I'd like to make clear again that it was a great honor for PAOK and the Greek basketball
> that Peja played here because he is not only the best European player(if anybody wants to argue about this,just remember that only Peja made it to the Confernce Finals, being the 2nd scorer of his team) he is a great boy and the favorite of all the fans and the medias. Greek basketball will never be the same since Peja left...



I am a Laker fan and I don't have any problems with Peja, in fact, I think he is a great person and player.

About the best European player I just have to disagree with you. Dirk Nowitzky is my pic. :yes: 
I think he is a little above Peja right now.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

I know this thread is for Euro-Ballers but I think that US players perfecting their games and then coming back to the USA with a more polished games also makes Europe a place to look at ( for example Mason develloped his point forward skills in Turkey where he arrived as a small PF with tons of muscles but weas game knowledge)


My post will go to Raptors Nate HUFFMANN : who played two seasons with Israel Maccabi Tel-Aviv.

His first season he was elected the US player of Europe, leading Maccabi to the F4 title played in Paris . I was in the place of Bercy to see the games + lots and television.

Nate Huffmann is a real seven footer, with a ggod body, maybe lacks upper body strenght. He is a warrior, plays hard and never forces his game. Most of his pint comes from low post position.

This makes me say that it will be difficult for him to play against NBA competition: in my opinion he is not strong enough to bang with smaller but bulkier PF or Centers. So I hope for him that he will success but the doubt is in my mind.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

I'd just like to add that he played his first season in Europe to Fuenlabrada but he was raw,he actually developed his game in Macabi.And that he won the Suproleague title in his 2nd season with Macabi.BTW as you are from France,can you tell me a bit about what's going wrong with Strasbourg?Every year they have great roster with 1-2 NBAers and Gautier but they never did anything good.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

You knocked at the right door as I live 25 kms from Strasbourg.

To all other reades , Strasbourg made a specialty of recruiting fromer NBA-ers instead of well-known US veteran in the Euro-market.

Last year: Khali El-Amin with J.R Reid, this year : William Avey (Duke ex-Wolves) and Mark Strickland (ex-hawks ans Heat).

The problem is not talent but chemistry. No one really know the hierarchy of the team. Strong French plyers and strong Americans don't make a team look good on the floor. On the paper, Strasbourg was previwed 3 to 6 plce and we are dead last !!!!.

For the moment, they are big holes during some crucial period of the game: at the beginning and at the end of the third. There's no routine in Strasbourg basket, every basket is hard to score because there are no automatism in our game for the moment. 

So we'll see. Strickland has been waived. Maybe it's not good to pick up great NCAA players, because they think that Europe is like college, leading them to diva attitudes. I have no solution for my club.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

You see,as a neutral I really love Strasbourg to bring good names from NBA to Europe(you forgot David last year).It may be better for you however to sign NCAA players or Europe veterans.I don't know what's wrong.What about your coach(s)?
As you have a management that isn't afraid to pay great players
(I think Avery if stays enough in Europe will write history,don't forget it was choice of Tau) so why don't pay a good coach as well
maybe a Yugo.I know what you mean every basket is hard to score,believe me!!!!!!!!It reminds me of my team PAOK some years ago.We always had great players(Preljevic,Stojakovic,SKiles
,Frankie King,Berry,Bonner,Shakleford,Mc Rae,Viktor Alexander and MUCH more but we didn't have the best chemistry and good organising in offence.That's why Peja was by far the best player here:he was the 1st scorer in the league but with virtually no easy baskets at all!!!He spited blood to make shots(fadeaways and drives against 2 or 3 players!!!)


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Damn, how could I forgot Kornel David !!!!.

Well, one thing is sure, Strasbourg have had glamour teams....but not really efficient. Avery is really a good player, making a lot of good decision.

:topic: 

For me, it's nice to have all those players near my place, cos as I collect trading cards, I can get some autographs !!!. Well once El-Amin was so surprised to find someone with his cards that he invited me to the lunch for sponsors after the game.


----------

